# Dasher Clutch Cable



## Revcon (Feb 15, 2005)

In my parts search it looks like 1980 Dasher Clutch Cables are not available. The Fox and Quantum Cables look the same. Anyone know if they will work? Or, what will?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I believe that I have seen Fox clutch cables as replacements for the Dasher... not sure about the Quantum, but I expect them to be the same also


----------



## tditork (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Dasher Clutch Cable (Revcon)*

If it was me I'd give Parts Place a phone call. Very often they have things not listed in the catalog. I've had pretty good luck with them. If you don't have luck with them then try the overseas versions of ebay under early Passats (B1's). Hope this helps!


----------

